# Can't connect (share) with Windows 7



## tadam (Dec 8, 2006)

I am running a dual boot on my laptop with Vista and Windows 7. I can connect and share with Vista but not when I boot to Windows 7. I have tried everything I can in terms of setting everything to share but still not able. My other laptop that has only Windows 7 can share everything just fine on the Directv receivers.

Any suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## rayxxxle (Mar 28, 2007)

The only way I could get one of my 7 machines to share, was to put what I wanted shared i.e. pictures, music etc, in the Public folder.
Errol


----------



## msfaulk (Jan 9, 2007)

Windows live seems to be the problem with Windows 7 and sharing. I stream movies over my home network and had to remove everything related to windows live to get my shares to show up. All other OS with windows live on them work fine. Just not Windows 7.


----------



## tadam (Dec 8, 2006)

I've tried both suggestions (put in public folder and removed all live essentials stuff) but still nothing. And to make things worse, I'm sitting between two other laptops that are running Windows 7 and they both come up in Music, Photos & More but not mine


----------



## tbolt (Aug 22, 2009)

Are all of your Windows 7 computers running the same version of Windows 7?

i.e. Ultimate, Pro.or Home


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Which receiver do you have?


----------



## tadam (Dec 8, 2006)

Windows home premium and HR21-200


----------

